# CGC in my area



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm trying to find a CGC evaluator in my area, Nassau County, Long Island. I'm worried that Riley will have difficulty with the part where I have to leave him with someone so I ideally wanted to do some group classes with that person first.

We've started with someone but it turns out it's a one hour drive in rush hour traffic to get there. The class is a mixup of ability levels and seems a bit unfocused. Riley is sometimes getting confused which I know is my fault and we need more practice but I feel I'm not getting helpful criticism from the instructor. We are not working on strictly CGC stuff but doing a lot of heeling, stays and Rally signs.

I have some emails out to certified CGC instructors close to me but either I don't get an answer or get referred to someone else who "might " be doing it now. And yes, I know the list from the AKC site.

So, does anybody know anyone in my area? Or any other advice would be appreciated. I'm thinking now if I can find someone to just do the eval, I'll go back to our trainer at Petsmart for refresher classes. She's awesome!:frusty:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Sorry, we somehow skipped right over CGC. So even though I know our training center offers testing several times per year, I don't know that much about it. I do know that until very recently, they never offered a course SPECIFICALLY targeted at CGC... The classes were all either "pet obedience" classes or "competition obedience" classes. Just this spring, they did offer a 6 week course leading up to the CGC testing for the first time since we've been there. So based on what I've seen around here, it looks like there aren't that many "pure" CGC classes around. OTOH, it seems to me that any dog who has good, basic obedience training should be able to handle the CGC test, no?


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

I agree. The only concern I have is the part about leaving him with the evaluator and leaving the room. That's why I am trying to do a class first with the evaluator so he's more comfortable. I figured I would do the cgc because we both enjoy our training classes. I'm not into competition, too stressful for me, so I thought cgc would be something cool to get as long as we want to do classes anyway. But it's turning into such a hassle finding an evaluator, classes, location and schedule that works with my work schedule I wonder if it's even worth it if it's not fun.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

RitaandRiley said:


> I agree. The only concern I have is the part about leaving him with the evaluator and leaving the room. That's why I am trying to do a class first with the evaluator so he's more comfortable. I figured I would do the cgc because we both enjoy our training classes. I'm not into competition, too stressful for me, so I thought cgc would be something cool to get as long as we want to do classes anyway. But it's turning into such a hassle finding an evaluator, classes, location and schedule that works with my work schedule I wonder if it's even worth it if it's not fun.


If he can do everything else, can't you just practice that part at home and other places with a bunch of different people? That's probably better than JUST with the evaluator anyway. They should be able to stay with anyone you trust to hand them to. I believe the test calls for the dog staying with a "trusted stranger", doesn't it?


----------



## SJ1998 (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm going to a specific class for it. I dont know that I will take the test - I am not sure my puppy is ready - but it seems to be a good "transitional" class for us. My puppy has completed puppy k, and a class called "beginner plus" at our dog training club, which is a combo of crate games and clicker training. I didnt feel like my puppy was quite ready for other classes so CGC seemed like a good option. 

I agree with Krandall, practice that part at home with friends. The other thing you can do is go to Petsmart or Petco and tell one of the staff you are training for the exam and they might be willing to hold the dog for you in the store while you go to another part of the store.

Our instructor told us that the best thing to do for success is have your dog get really good at sit and stay or down and stay as that prepares them for most of the questions, including the leaving the room. My pup isnt good at that either. 

I am not in love with our class by the way. I dont know if its the instructor or the nature of the class, but its just not as good as other classes we've attended. My dogs need it, so we keep going, but compared to our last class its just not as much fun.


----------



## Sonic and Aries (Feb 15, 2012)

We did a CGC prep course with the evaluator and I found helpful. Obviously, if its to a point where it's stressful for you or the dog, it probably won't be worth it. I did like that the evaluator was familiar with me and my dogs ( same trainer we worked with since puppy pre-K) so that we really knew what to work on and she knew what we were capable of even when they had their moments. 

While CGC is good, it's definitely not a big deal if it doesn't work out for you right now. I went the CGC route mostly to prep for the Therapy Dog test. While it doesnt really matter with our Havs but some insurance company's will charge more for homeowners on certain breeds without a CGC. 

I'd say to definitely keep working with your dog, even if you decide just to go back to the trainer you like a PetSmart and eventually you'll be able to test your dog. You can even see if that trainer is eligible/interested in possibly becoming a CGC evaluator. PetCo paid for the application fees when our trainer had enough interest in a CGC prep corse and test.


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

I actually just got a reply email from someone close by that might work out so I'm pursuing that.

Interesting advice SJ about the down-stay practice. That would help. And Linda, I've wondered if Pet Smart would help or at least allow our favorite trainer to get certified and do CGC. I'll talk to her about it.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi Rita,
I'm in the same boat as you and Riley. I'm hoping to have Timmy try for his CGC in the fall and he totally freaks out with supervised separation. I have started doing short separations with the group I walk with in the morning. I leave Timmy with one of them and walk away and hide behind a car :laugh: the neighbors must thing I'm nuts. We're in class and the trainer asks what our goals are and surprisingly enough all five of us want to try our CGC so that's kind of what our skills are geared for. I do think it is easier for our boys once we're out of sight. This might be the thorn is Timmy's side that might hold him back from his CGC but that's life I guess. Good luck with class!


----------

